# Last Call for Hemsley Internship Applications



## ruinexplorer (Feb 17, 2009)

A big FYI for those looking at what to do this summer:


The Hemsley Lighting Programs is accepting applications through February 15th for the 2009 Hemsley Internship at Lincoln Center. Applications must include a resume, a one page statement of purpose and goals, and 3 letters of recommendation. 

The selected intern will begin in June of 2009, and continue until the end of February 2010. The program includes experience with the Lincoln Center International Arts Festival, New York City Opera, and the New York City Ballet, as well as additional opportunities outside of Lincoln Center. 

Gilbert Hemsley dedicated his life to the training of young theatre professionals. For 25 years the internship has continued his legacy by offering a unique experience to young designers. The program provides the opportunity to work in a professional repertory situation with resident and guest designers. Additional opportunities may include touring and media events. A small monthly stipend is provided in addition to travel expenses. 

Completed applications can be sent to: 
Mark Stanley 
Resident Lighting Designer 
New York City Ballet 
20 Lincoln Center 
NY, NY 10023 
For more information visit the website below, or e-mail [email protected]

Hemsley Lighting Programs - Home


----------

